# The Haunting of Ivy Hall 2007 Gallery



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

The site has yet to be updated, but the photo gallery is ready and can be viewed here.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks absolutely incredible! Great photos! Love all the classic look pumpkins. Great job on the graveyard and fence.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, I'm taking notes on your t/s and scarecrow. Everything looks great! Don't know how I missed this site before, definately bookmarked.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

CerysCrow! OMG , those pictures!!!

There is an understated beauty in your pictures that I haven't seen anywhere else. 
Outstanding!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Great shots, love the witch bottles and spellbooks.

This thread caught my attention because I wrote a dark electronica track about eight years ago called "The Haunting of Ivy".

-TM


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love the picture of your cemetary from the ground up. It would look excellent in black and white set in a creepy frame. LOOVED IT.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great job. Beautiful yard!


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

man, i am jealous of your house with and without the decorations hahaha. the scenery is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

The cemetery at night is probably some of the best pictures I've seen of a well "fake" cemetery. If I didn't know better I would have thought it was the real thing. Great Job. Oh and I'm with kirkwood. I'm jealous of your scenery the rest of the year as well.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow. Those Jack O' Lanterns are downright insidious and the signs are fantastic! Ditto for the graveyard and your spectacular gravestones.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great job... I like the scarecrows... really nice pics too.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Those are some awesome pumpkins.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks so much, everyone, for your comments! I am glad that you like everything!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Great pictures. My wife would kill for the view with the fall colors.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

It is a nice setting. The haunt display is tastefully & esthetically appropriate for that setting and the house. It's not overdone. The hills come in handy. The fog looks good. You could try a fog chiller next year for some wispy atmosphere.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

I see that you live in Western PA, how bad was the wind that day?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

REally good lighting and nice camera to boot.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Whats the property value there. I think I need to buy another house....man is that nice.


----------

